# black river regulations



## houndcrazy (Dec 30, 2010)

ok the DNR website is a pain in the butt, so my question is.. is the headwaters of the black river (like right around sparr) a type 1 stream??? cuz i heard about the new regs...please thanks...


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

The gear restricted stretch is from Tin Shanty Rd downstream to Town Corner Lake stairs:

Black River (Otsego and Montmorency counties) from Tin Shanty
Bridge Rd. to the Town Corner Lake Stairs (T32N, R1E, S31
SE/SE): Fishing season: open for the entire year; Possession
season: last Saturday in April through September 30 for brook trout;
open for the entire year for brown trout and rainbow trout; Tackle:
artificial lures only; Daily possession limit: five (5) trout; except that
the daily possession limit shall not include more than two (2) brook
trout; Size limits: minimum size limit: brook trout  10 inches; brown
trout  8 inches; rainbow trout  10 inches. Mileage: 4.4 miles.

Looks like you're safe for type 1 fishing up by sparr road.


----------



## houndcrazy (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you...i fish right on sparr road, well thats where i do most of my river fishing..thanks again:chillin:


----------

